# Chocolate Peppermint Wine



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am starting this batch today and have a question. Most recipes I have read say to boil leaves and strain them off before you put in primary. My question is, can you put the leaves into a straining bag in the primary while it ferments? Will it help or is that pointless???


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## novalou (Jan 30, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> I am starting this batch today and have a question. Most recipes I have read say to boil leaves and strain them off before you put in primary. My question is, can you put the leaves into a straining bag in the primary while it ferments? Will it help or is that pointless???



Once you steep the leaves in hot water, my question is, would there be any flavor left?

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to add them to the primary, but I don't think you'll benefit from it.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very true, didn't really think about it that way. Thank you for the help!! I will just throw them away. I know, I'm blonde hahaha


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aging away . I may have to do some tweaking though, I think I added too much peppermint extract


----------



## GerardVineyard (Apr 15, 2013)

Can you put up the recipe, or is it a family secret?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually got it from this site. 

About 28 c. Fresh mint
6 cans Welchs white grape conc.
1 tsp tannin
3 tsp pectic enzyme
4 tsp acid blend
6 campden tablets
6 tsp yeast nutrient
Sugar to SG of 1.080 (I used about 18c)

Boil the mint in water like you would tea for ten minutes, cover & let steep for an hour. Add all ingredients to primary. Next day, pitch yeast.

When in secondary I added bakers chocolate (100% cacao). I added LorAnns peppermint oil to mine, too much at that, be very careful when adding haha.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 15, 2013)

What type of yeast?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry, I used Red Star Montrachet.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you. This looks really good.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Apr 15, 2013)

You're welcome. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Segarram (Apr 18, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Aging away . I may have to do some tweaking though, I think I added too much peppermint extract



A picture says a thousand words. That wine project looks good thus far. I will try this recipe!


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah, looks pretty interesting to me.


----------



## reefman (Apr 24, 2013)

Robin,
About how much Bakers Chocolate did you use, and was it sweet?
How about backsweetening when it's all done, is that the plan?
Thanks,


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Apr 24, 2013)

reefman said:


> Robin,
> About how much Bakers Chocolate did you use, and was it sweet?
> How about backsweetening when it's all done, is that the plan?
> Thanks,



I started with 3 squares, they were unsweetened. Left those in for a month while stirring. Then added a 4.4 oz Hershey bar. I think next time I will stick to the bakers squares but its what I had so I figured I would try. It seemed to have an oil or something in it. I let it sit for 2 more months, racked a few times off all the sediment. I back sweetened with sugar & added peppermint oil. (Another mistake haha) I didn't want the regular mint flavor but with the oil I had to let sit for it to clear again. I added a few drops of food coloring to make it prettier. I read on here that some people use torani syrups (the kind found with coffee) so I bought a bottle of the chocolate to use if I think there still isn't enough chocolate. (I think it's good as it is now though)

After all this.....haha, It's sitting pretty good. Tastes great and is pretty clear. I will probably rack two more times before bottling. A lot of experimenting with this one! I'm sure I will definitely be making it again though!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 21, 2013)

Choc peppermint on right, nice and clear


----------



## reefman (May 21, 2013)

Robin,
Lookin good. Mine has not finished clearing yet. I'm trying to let it clear without help from additives. It's clearing very slowly. I also bought some torani syrup...will let you know how that turns out.
I may add the food coloring too, mine is un ugly orange color.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 21, 2013)

They look good!!


----------



## Segarram (May 24, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Choc peppermint on right, nice and clear



Your Choc peppermint wine look very nice!!! You inspired me to start my own Chocolate Peppermint wine 10 days ago. 
http://http://www.jazzmanwines.com/recipes/view_project_details.php?id=Chocolate Peppermint Wine&batch=B86952F23A


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, & glad to be not the only one trying this one out. Definitely an experiment haha. Yeah, the color of mine wasn't pretty before food coloring either. Can't wait to hear how everyone else's comes along


----------



## Julie (May 24, 2013)

Actually if you backsweeten with some candy canes this helps in bring back some of the mint flavor and adds a nice pink color.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 25, 2013)

Julie said:


> Actually if you backsweeten with some candy canes this helps in bring back some of the mint flavor and adds a nice pink color.



Now why didn't I think of that one??? I have a candy cane (your recipe) aging away. Lol, oh well, maybe next time. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Now why didn't I think of that one??? I have a candy cane (your recipe) aging away. Lol, oh well, maybe next time. Thanks for the input!



Lol, we learn as we go. And I still had to add some peppermint extract.


----------



## Segarram (May 25, 2013)

Julie said:


> Actually if you backsweeten with some candy canes this helps in bring back some of the mint flavor and adds a nice pink color.



Thanks for the candy cane tip. The wine guy at my local home brew shop told me to withdraw about a gallon of the original MUST (right before pitching the yeast) and refrigerate it. Then add 3/4 gallon of the MUST back to the batch after primary fermentation. Save the remaining 1/4 gallon for backsweetening. I've tasted some of his wines where he used this technique and it restores the original grape/fruit flavor.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 25, 2013)

there is a mint plant called chocolate mint that tastes just like a peppermint paddie, its very easy to grow, it would make this much better than addding extracts. WVMJ


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 25, 2013)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> there is a mint plant called chocolate mint that tastes just like a peppermint paddie, its very easy to grow, it would make this much better than addding extracts. WVMJ



I have one now, didn't at the time, but will be using it next time for sure!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ready to sit till Christmas


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 3, 2013)

When I can find some time and extra carboys, I am definitely going to try this one. Bottles look awesome.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 3, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> When I can find some time and extra carboys, I am definitely going to try this one. Bottles look awesome.



Thank you! Wish I had clear bottles to see the color though, but oh well


----------



## reefman (Jul 3, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Ready to sit till Christmas


*awesome, looks great!*


----------



## Iffy (Jul 12, 2013)

It's looks amazing, but I don't have another 6 gal carboy, and I'm afraid to commit to that much. Can this be modified to make just a single gallon? I'm very new and could benefit from very specific instructions.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 13, 2013)

Iffy, for any winemaking recipe, divide by the gallons and your pretty safe, but use the whole pack of yeast or split it between several batches on the same day. WVMJ


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 14, 2013)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Iffy, for any winemaking recipe, divide by the gallons and your pretty safe, but use the whole pack of yeast or split it between several batches on the same day. WVMJ



I waiting for someone else to respond haha. I was pretty sure that's all there was to it, but not 100%. I've only made 6 gal batches so far


----------

